# Xresource file



## Vaso (Mar 12, 2020)

Hi all. I'm playing around with freeBSD 12.1. Really liking it.

I have been using Enlightenment as my WM and the default console is xterm. I know I can install Terminator, but I thought I'd have a play with xterm.

I have set it up the way I want via my Xresource file. When I issue the command "xrdb --merge ~/.Xresource" and restart xterm, my changes are visible. However, when I logout>login or reboot, then start xterm, my changes are not there, I have to reissue the xrdb command again.

Is there a way to load my Xresource file by default?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 12, 2020)

Add to your ~/.xinitrc file, somewhere before starting the VM/DE:

```
[ -f "${HOME}/.Xresources" ] && xrdb "${HOME}/.Xresources"
```

(It's .Xresources, not .Xresource).


----------



## Vaso (Mar 12, 2020)

Ahh, actually, the problem was the fact that I had the file called "Xresource" and not "Xresources". Fixing that worked. I don't need to add the line to my .xinitrc file.

Thanks for that


----------

